# Freeview connection



## craigh2150 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ive bought a new tv (built in freeview box) and im trying to connect it to freeview (uk). The service in the area is poor and i cant pick channels up from an aerial. I do however have an xbox connected and a computer right next to it both have internet access. Can anyone suggest any ideas how to get freeview on this tv ???


----------

